# Most thundery and less thundery months



## 1979 (3 Jul 2016 às 20:39)

Hola. vengo a mostraros este mapa que he creado por mi mismo por pura afición entusiasta.
Agradecería también que me digáis algunos datos de las principales ciudades portuguesas, igual que he hecho con algunas del sur de Francia.
El de la izquierda muestra el mes más tormentoso, y el de la derecha el mes menos tormentoso.
¿Podéis ayudarme? Gracias de antemano.
Saludos.

Hi. I'm gonna show you this map that I did myself as a weather enthusiast.
I would like to find some data for the main Portuguese cities, same as I did with some southern French cities.
The left one shows the most thundery month and the right one shows the less thundery month.
Can you help me? Thanks in advance.
Cheers.



imagen jpg


----------



## 1979 (7 Jul 2016 às 15:06)

So, I'm looking some data for the main Portuguese cities.


----------



## rozzo (7 Jul 2016 às 16:11)

Some studies about lightning activity in Portugal may help your work:

http://ephyslab.uvigo.es/publica/documents/file_264ramos_et_al_lightening_Atmospheric_Research_101_(2011)_84–101.pdf

http://www.nat-hazards-earth-syst-sci.net/12/639/2012/nhess-12-639-2012.pdf


----------



## 1979 (12 Jul 2016 às 22:57)

rozzo disse:


> Some studies about lightning activity in Portugal may help your work:
> 
> http://ephyslab.uvigo.es/publica/documents/file_264ramos_et_al_lightening_Atmospheric_Research_101_(2011)_84–101.pdf
> 
> http://www.nat-hazards-earth-syst-sci.net/12/639/2012/nhess-12-639-2012.pdf




Thanks. I hope the next two images from such links will help to do so:



subir fotos online



imagen jpg


----------



## 1979 (13 Jul 2016 às 21:33)

I'm trying to put those data into the map, but it doesn't match either Spanish and French sources as both come from monthly data by so many cities whereas Portuguese ones come from seasonal data and don't include cities, but nationwide.
Unfortunately, I can't do that as it's not properly.


----------



## Vince (13 Jul 2016 às 22:41)

@1979  Há uma grande variabilidade anual pelo que se o período for diferente não deveriam ser directamente comparáveis a dados de Espanha ou França se os anos dos dados não forem os mesmos.

Exemplo dessa variabilidade anual em Portugal continental, 2003-2009:







Retirado deste outro estudo que citaram noutro tópico:
http://repositorio.ul.pt/handle/10451/9371


Nestes anos (2003-2009) de acordo com esse estudo a distribuição mensal de DEA foi a seguinte:



















Por localidades tenho apenas estes dados que são anuais, média de dias de trovoada por ano no período da Normal, e são muito antigos (1961-90,etc) e pessoalmente nem confio muito nisto:


----------



## 1979 (7 Ago 2016 às 18:23)

Here we go:



hosting imagenes


----------



## TiagoLC (7 Ago 2016 às 18:27)

1979 disse:


> Here we go:
> 
> 
> 
> imagenes gratis


Great job!!


----------



## 1979 (8 Ago 2016 às 19:47)

Tiagolco disse:


> Great job!!


Yes, but as the years from those Portuguese data don't match Spanish ones, then it is not right at all by the gap between September as the thundery month in southern Portugal versus May as the thundery month in soutwestern Spain.

Maybe for you Portuguese weather enthusiast should be better to see only Portugal alone.


----------

